# Might be sold



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

So when i was at MOR Wednesday, Tim had me sold on the diamond outlaw. It is in my budget and it comes field ready. Anyone have input on this bow?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I am a Diamond guy but the outlaw has an aggressive cam that doesn't appeal to me. A buddy of mine had one, and while it was fast, it just isn't that smooth. I would look at a Quest in that price range or even the Assassin


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Im leading more to quest too. Everyone is saying the same thing about the aggressive cam.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

I found the quest to be a much smoother bow than the Diamond. Actually shot both many times among others and I always went back to the Quest as far as what felt right, so I bought one. Love it.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought the outlaw as a back up bow.
I shoot it quite a bit and am very happy with the purchase.
Although it is not as smooth a drawing bow as my mathews it is something i have come not to notice.
It is extremely fast for what you are paying for the RTH package you can't go wrong.


----------



## mjreck (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought the outlaw last June and I love the thing. The aggressive cam is something you get use to and I have come to not even notice it as wintrrun said. It was well worth the money imo, fast bow, accurate, quiet. great bow!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't let Tim *sell *you a bow HAHA!!!, figure out the bow that is best for you and get that one. The Outlaw is a very nice bow and everyone I know got used to the aggressive cam and like it, that being said I personally think there are better options - look at Quest and Mission in that price range.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

It just sucks because there are no archery shops downriver so i have a drive to get anywhere. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------

